# Sự thật về chàng trai phẫu thuật thành chó



## Girl_leloi (16 Tháng chín 2012)

*
Đây  chỉ là tác phẩm nghệ thuật được thực hiện từ nhiều năm trước chứ không  hề gây chấn động thế giới trong mấy ngày nay như một số trang đưa tin.*

*Toàn thế giới sốc nặng vì chàng trai phẫu thuật thành chó*

Mới đây, trên facebook và các diễn đàn, dân tình xôn xao về việc một thanh niên Brazil  phẫu thuật để trở thành… chó. Rất nhiều trang khẳng định rằng chuyện  này có thật (?!). Nếu là thực thì đây quả là câu chuyện kì quặc, lạ  thường nhất từ trước đến nay.

Theo thông tin lan truyền thì anh chàng đã được bác sĩ ghép các bộ phận  của chó vào khuôn mặt, và ước mong của anh đã thành sự thật khi đoạn kết  của chùm ảnh là một khuôn mặt nửa người nửa chó!



Tuy nhiên, nhìn vào những bức ảnh về ca phẫu thuật, rất nhiều người nghi  ngờ đây là hình ảnh giả mạo, hoặc có chỉnh sửa qua photoshop, bởi cả  một quá trình khâu mà không hề thấy có máu rỉ ra. Hơn nữa, rất nhiều cư  dân mạng còn đặt giả thuyết: nếu như thật thì chỉ một thời gian nữa,  những bộ phận được nối thêm của chú chó sẽ bị phân hủy, không thể giữ  được lâu. Vậy người này nối để làm gì? Phải chăng anh ta có vấn đề về  đầu óc??

*Sự thật đằng sau câu chuyện này là gì?*

Đây là những tác phẩm sắp đặt của Rodrigo Braga  - một nghệ sĩ theo trường phái Nghệ thuật Thị giác người Brazil - nằm  trong triển lãm solo năm 2006 của anh: Marcantonio Vilaça Gallery/  Santander Cultural Institute (Recife, 2006). Những hình ảnh này được anh  thực hiện vào năm 2004, với ghi chú “Fantasia de Compensação, 2004  manipulação em imagem digital” (Tạm dịch là: Ảo bồi thường, trong thao  tác hình ảnh kỹ thuật số năm 2004).

Ngoài ra, đi kèm bộ ảnh này là phần giải thích ngắn khá chi tiết về bộ ảnh này. _"Đây  là một loạt tác phẩm “Ảo bồi thường” được phát triển vào năm 2004, bằng  cách sử dụng các thủ tục sản xuất nhựa tổng hợp (thực tế) và thao tác  kỹ thuật số (ảo), không gây ra đau đớn hay cái chết của con vật (chú chó  đã chết trước khi được mang đến để người ta sử dụng các bộ phận).

Cơ thể chú chó này được cung cấp bởi các trung tâm quan trắc môi trường của thành phố Recife  - Brazil, kèm theo uỷ quyền chính thức (bằng văn bản tài liệu) đảm bảo  việc sử dụng cơ thể của con chó cho mục đích nghệ thuật theo cách hợp vệ  sinh, đúng với đạo đức và pháp luật"._










 	Phần giải thích của Rodrigo Braga về loạt tác  phẩm của mình là sự kết hợp giữa những thao tác thực tế trên người giả,  chó thật, và kĩ thuật số!


 Như vậy, cơ thể người đàn ông này là một khối nhựa tổng hợp, và gắn  lên mặt người đàn ông đó là các bộ phận của một chú chó thật, sau đó  người nghệ sĩ đã sử dụng kĩ thuật số chỉnh sửa hình ảnh cho thật sống  động.

Vậy là có thể khẳng định, thông tin người phẫu thuật thành chó là hoàn  toàn không có thực, đây chỉ là nghệ thuật sắp đặt mà thôi!
Theo_ TTVN_​


----------



## Girl_leloi (16 Tháng chín 2012)

Đây chính là khuôn mặt đời thường của anh chàng người Brazil trước khi phẫu thuật.










 	Chiếc đầu chó sẽ được lấy các bộ phận để ghép vào khuôn mặt của chàng trai trên.










 	Mắt của chú chó được cắt và khâu thay thế cho mắt người.










 	Tai của anh cũng được nối thêm bằng một đoạn tai chó.










 	Các bác sĩ phải căn rất chuẩn để ghép nguyên cả mũi và mõm chó vào mũi và miệng người.










 	Hình ảnh sau khi ghép mũi và mõm.










 	Và đây là hình ảnh cuối cùng của chàng trai sau cuộc phẫu thuật theo đúng tâm nguyện.


----------

